# IBI in Javea



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi all

Can anyone who lives in Javea tell me.... do you have to go the Ayunt to get the IBI bill, or do they post it?

I have just been going through my stuff to check bills which need paying, and it occurred to me that I still haven't seen an IBI bill, nor has anything gone off my bank account.

We purchased our property 23 Dec 2015, and moved in after renovations May 2016. I saw I made a note that I should have received an IBI bill sometime around August, but then forgot about it, so I never chased it up for 2016. So presumeably we are now in arrears. Where do we go to fix this/get a bill? Not sure why they didn't post me a bill - I got one for the car tax, and also one for the basura.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone who lives in Javea tell me.... do you have to go the Ayunt to get the IBI bill, or do they post it?
> 
> ...


The best thing you can do is go to the Oficina de Atención de Ciudadanos (OAC) at the Portal del Clot & they'll sort it all out for you there. You can even set up stage payments if you want to, so that it doesn't all go out at once.

If you don't speak Spanish, take a ticket for the Help Desk & they will help you


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks! Will do that tomorrow!


----------

